# b14 vq35de swap



## ruko63 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not to bring up an old topic but its 2011 has anybody completed a kit for a vq35de swap in a b14 or can anybody make 1 for me for a decent price around the Tucson az area


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might be interested in this:

http://www.fi-r.net/images2/VQ Install Instructions.pdf


----------



## ruko63 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have that on my computer but its for a b15 I'm also familiar with their work but I want a kit for a b14 I can do the mechanical stuff but I don't know how to fabricate and I'm not the best at wiring either.Travis is awesome with b15's I was going to take my 06 spec v to him before I totaled it


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Search on sr20-forum... theres a guy that did it in a b14 I think... He ended up breaking axles and transmissions is b-chassis style haha


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

search for member 99-SEL and look up his web site, good pictures and progress reports


----------

